# A PPI ART A600.2 That Puts Out 1200 Watts?



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

This guy thinks so.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Think we should tell him the truth? 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

Go for it since you are the ppi guy


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

1200 watts if you magically turn it into a A1200.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

he apparently believes that is 2 ohm mono stable. oops, might work for a short time, but destroy the amp. think he should stick to medical devices. lol


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

WRX2010 said:


> he apparently believes that is 2 ohm mono stable. oops, might work for a short time, but destroy the amp. think he should stick to medical devices. lol


Unbelievable.
I sent him a message detailing exactly what it's maximum power output is and he still got it wrong!

[email protected] bridged
[email protected]

Here's what he's got now:

Precision Power if you are not familiar with, has made it's name in car stereo competitions for years because they have such high power output, low distortion, and can be bridged to 2ohm Therefore this amp could easily produce 600 wattsX2 just by bridging the amplifier with more speakers, still with a super low THD. This amp is in EXCELLENT condition, the pictures show any imperfections. Don't pass this up as they just don't make Car Amplifiers of this quality any more!!! Will also throw in a Phoenix Gold Power (Real Gold Plated) Fuse Block. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

OMG.....I am LMFAO on this one......


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

I just sent a message to him and he go back pretty quick. This is what I sent: 
You have errors listed with the wattage. Correct info is 150x2 into 4ohms, 300x2 into 2ohms, 600 watts into 4ohms. It is not designed or rated for 1ohm stereo or 2ohms bridged like you have listed. 


He just sent this back: hey I appreciate the info and will make the changes when i get home...thank you!!!

- dallasmedicaldevices


Maybe he got the point? Let's see if he changes it.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Salami said:


> I just sent a message to him and he go back pretty quick. This is what I sent:
> You have errors listed with the wattage. Correct info is 150x2 into 4ohms, 300x2 into 2ohms, 600 watts into 4ohms. It is not designed or rated for 1ohm stereo or 2ohms bridged like you have listed.
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you did it.
If I contacted him again, it would have just pissed him off. 
I'll go check it again in awhile.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like he finally got it right.
Good job to those of us that contacted him.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

Here is his latest now:

_Precision Power if you are not familiar with, has made it's name in car stereo competitions for years because they have such high power output with low distortion. Rated at 150x2 into 4ohms, 300x2 into 2ohms, 600 watts into 4ohms just by bridging the amplifier with more speakers, still with a super low THD. This amp is in EXCELLENT condition, the pictures show any imperfections. Don't pass this up as they just don't make Car Amplifiers of this quality any more!!! Will also throw in a Phoenix Gold Power (Real Gold Plated) Fuse Block.



Thanks everyone for the additional information!!!_


----------



## atomall (Nov 4, 2011)

I actually bought this amp from this guy, and after a little dusting it looks and sounds great! I Have this running my 8" sub. When my grandson gets this amp I can tell him this story about the 1200 watt a600.2


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

atomall said:


> I actually bought this amp from this guy, and after a little dusting it looks and sounds great! I Have this running my 8" sub. When my grandson gets this amp I can tell him this story about the 1200 watt a600.2


Great!
Looks like there's another A600.2 and an even more rare A1200.2 up now on ebay.

Anyway, the more ARTS on diyma the better! 
Now, it's your obligation to post a bunch of pics of it so we all can see it better; once you hit five posts of course.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a juiced a600.2. Runs a little hot and it's not an everyday amp. However a a1200.2 is bEtter than that a600.2 I have.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

starboy869 said:


> I have a juiced a600.2. Runs a little hot and it's not an everyday amp. However a a1200.2 is bEtter than that a600.2 I have.


Chris,
What's a juiced A600.2?
Pics?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

i have to dig it out. modded for spl I bought it and later I'm like wtf.. why did i.


----------

